
Seedux: A New Way to Visualize and Debug Your React-Redux App - bartlett705
http://www.seedux.net
======
bartlett705
Hey there Reduxers!

Me and a couple of other react-redux fans created this new devtool to help you
visualize the relationships between reducers, action creators, and container
components. Naturally, we threw in undo/redo/restore previous state, along
with the ability to import/export logs to speed integration testing.
Development is ongoing, so we'd love to hear any feedback you have! Current
Features include:

\- Time travel functionality for your application’s Redux store.

\- Persistent log of every action dispatched, resulting store differences, and
complete new store.

\- Configurable visualization of your application’s containers, action
creators, reducers using a variety of filters.

\- Illumination of relevant containers, actions creators and reducers upon
action dispatch.

\- Ability to dispatch actions with custom payloads.

\- Import/Export and Stash/Unstash complete store logs from disk or
localStorage.

